# Horace's Nightclub, Bacup - October 2008



## CHEWY (Oct 13, 2008)

*Horace's Nightclub - Bacup, Lancs.*

Once the Rossendale Valley's biggest nightclub.
After a brawl with a clubber and a bouncer, where the clubber died due to his head injuries, the place went downhill.
(think a good few people abandoned it after this, and business was never the same again).

before being a nightclub, it was Binder Hamlyn Accountants.

The site is supposed to be demolished tomake way for a new supermarket quite soon.
At one time it was going to be the site of the new Bacup Police Station, but didn't go ahead in the end





*The Pics*
( well & truely fooked some mite say )



























































​


----------



## Atomager (Oct 13, 2008)

I love a good brawl me, but this place looks like it would be a little downmarket, even before it got trashed. 

Was it an old junior school before the accountants?


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 13, 2008)

That last pic says it all
Good find.


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm, not to sure what it was before the accountants. 
There was always trouble here..
i was too young to go to it, but always heard fights outside being reported on the old radio scanner.
i'll ask on our local chat forum, there's a few historian types on there


----------



## Random (Oct 14, 2008)

God, how horrible. Well done for risking your neck going in there, although by the sound of it the place was probably far more dangerous when it was open.

It never ceases to amaze me how the rougher and shitter the club, the classier the imagary the sign evokes. In this case, an echo of 1920s black tie sophistication in a club where you would probably risk being beaten to death for wearing the wrong designer gear or "looking at the bouncer funny".


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 14, 2008)

Indeed Random... 

i think if you asked for a "Wallbanger" here, you'd probably get your skull planted into one 

nice collection of needles in the store room too.
not sure if they were from when it was open or after.
wouldn't suprise me if from when open


----------



## skittles (Oct 14, 2008)

must have closed long ago

good pics


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 14, 2008)

It was around the mid 90's it closed it's doors Skits..
then just been a Pikey/Chav/Arsonists playground since.

it did have an upstairs flat, the stairs were long gone but didn't have my rope.
doubt there was much up there anyway.


----------

